# Radar Detectors



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone here use a radar detector? If so, which do you use? How much do they cost? And how effective are they at tracking cops?

Found out they are legal to use in NJ so I want to get one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Anyone here use a radar detector? If so, which do you use? How much do they cost? And how effective are they at tracking cops?
> 
> Found out they are legal to use in NJ so I want to get one.


Some states ban their use in commercial vehicles.
Rideshare is borderline.

You must have laser detectors as well as radar detection.

Also white lines across highways are dangerous on sunny days.
Air patrol and stopwatch clicking.

Keep an eye on the sky.

You can always hide sensors under the hood or on roof( think greyhound)
And wire alarm to clock motor or interrior light to camoflauge detection.

A clock that only runs when radar is detected.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Some states ban their use in commercial vehicles.
> Rideshare is borderline.
> .


This was actually more of a general question, not using it during Uber. I can't speed with pax in the car.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I use the Passport Solo S3 (cordless, runs on AA batteries and they last a long time in it). Detects laser, but if laser gets you you're done for - it just lets you know you got hit. 

Very accurate in detecting radar from LONG distances. Many time's on bends and/or hills, I'll be getting the warning going off before I even have a visual on the cop. After borrowing mine for a trip, my father's purchased one as well. Also I believe a friend of his now has a Solo S3. 


Any long (personal) highway trip, I have it on. Just make sure to use City mode in any suburban stretches of highway or you'll get a lot of false-positives from people's cars with blind spot monitors and/or auto-cruise controls. And just turn it off in the city or it'll drive you mad.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I've run radar detectors since the Fuzzbuster II in the 1970's. I currently use a Valentine 1. The Uniden R1/R3 would be a good choice too. Mr. General is right about the false alerts in the city. But there are strategies to stop the false alerts. I have a bluetooth module for the Valentine. I control it with my cell phone. I have custom sweeps setup so it only scans the frequencies I know are being used for speed detection. I can lock out stationary signals after I determine they are falses. You can view a street map and see where you got hit with different bands of radar. Lower levels of detectors don't have this flexibility. 

Even out in the middle of nowhere, care must be used. Nevada Highway Patrol uses instant on radar. Chances are you won't detect NHP unless they zap someone and you get alerted. Mr. General is also right when you get hit by laser, chances are you're toast. Unless you have active laser jammers. Laser jammers are legal in most states and chances of getting caught are slim. 

$500 may seem steep. A speeding ticket could be a couple hundred bucks by itself. Then it jacks up your insurance cost for years to come. $500 is cheaper than a ticket.


----------

